# Front wheel bearing change advice please - Sevel



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I notice some free play in my front wheel bearing, more so up and down than side to side. They were replaced at 30k, the vehicle now has done 56K. I am keeping my eye on it with a view to replacement later in the year. 

If anyone has done this I have a couple of questions please:

The Russek manual seems to make a meal out of replacement, advising removal of the whole suspension strut. Would it be possible to disconnect the drive shaft from the hub at the CV joint so all of the hub and suspension unit can stay in place?

The bearing free play is set by a spacer between the inner and outer bearings. The manual talks about different length spacers being available to set this correctly. In the bearing kit, a spacer is supplied, how likely will it be that this gives th correct free play?

Thanks


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
By Sevel i take it you mean the earlier ducato/talbots.
if i have it right then you can unbolt the tie bar (which stops the wheels doint the splits. Then take the inner CV joint boot off and slide along the shaft. you can then swing the whole wheel out and disconnect the inner drive shaft from the Cup it sits in. 
Now you can disconnect the wheel bearing.

I hope this helps

Phill


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Phil, 

Should have given a bit more info. 

It's a 98 Peugeot Boxer 2.5TD

I assume it is a bit heavy on bearings at the front because of the heavier engine and also the internal layout puts most of the weight over the front.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

If it's a wheel bearing the free play should be the same top to bottom and side to side.! 

It sounds as if you should visit your local mr fixit ( do you have a 30+mm socket for the drive shaft nut and a press for the bearing ?

Loddy


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*front wheel bearings*

I agree with Loddy,I'm ex. garage man ,don't play about with drive shafts if you are not skilled in motor vehicle repairs,driveshafts can look reasembled correctly but one false move -expanding the sliding joint when refitting you will not know whether the joint has come apart inside the boot,wheel bearing movement the same as Loddy ,to recheck the movement make sure the brake pads are pushed away from disc movement should be the same where ever you try it , take it to a garage you trust you will probaly find it's not the wheel bearing you might actually save some money !!


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

loddy said:


> If it's a wheel bearing the free play should be the same top to bottom and side to side.!
> 
> Loddy


Quite right, hence the more movement up/dowm as opposed to side to side is a sign of wear.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

loddy said:


> If it's a wheel bearing the free play should be the same top to bottom and side to side.!
> 
> Loddy


Quite right, hence the more movement up/dowm as opposed to side to side is a sign of wear.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Now I know you should take it to a Garage

Loddy


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

loddy said:


> Now I know you should take it to a Garage
> 
> Loddy


.....because if the bearing is worn, the slack will be the same in every direction ...

If the excessive play is only in the up/down plane, the problem is likely to be something other than the bearing (if indeed there is a problem) - is what I think is being suggested??

Unless the bearing cup is somehow worn at the top and bottom areas and not at the sides.

How likely is that??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't do garages, so am looking to do it myself.

I assume there is more play up/down because the outer race (fixed to hub)will be warn at the top. This area receives the most weight of the vehicle. The inner race and rollers all revolve, so will wear evenly.

As a matter of interest, how long do these bearing usually last. 30k doesn't seem long for a commercial vehicle to me?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Your suggesting that the outer race that is pressed into the hub has worn oval, very unlikely, lets take a step back how are you checking this free play/wear ?

If you are raising the front wheel and shacking the front wheel and can feel movement get someone to press the brake if the free play goes it's the wheel bearing if not it could be the lower joint.

Loddy


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

This all came about at Xmas. Took the van down to a family do on xmas eve and noticed the front brake pads were binding on the n/s, On boxing day at 8:30am decided to check pads as probably seized in calipers. Took apart and the pads and they fell off the backing plate! Fortunately I was in Leicester(not everybody celebrates xmas) so managed to get some new pads and bus back on the road by 10:30am boxing day!

Anyway, could feel the bearing play by rocking the wheel whilst jacked up by rocking side to side and up/down. The up/down play felt same as side to side, only more so if you know what I mean. Put me into a bit of concern at the time, as I was due to drive it to holland the next week. Ended up taking a replacement bearing kit with me.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Try that again then hold brake on if play goes I would firstly try the tightness of the hub nut, I assume you have no noise from the bearing

Loddy


----------

